

Uber Hires Its First India President to Lead Its Business in the Country - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/31/uber-hires-its-first-india-president-to-lead-its-business-in-the-country/

======
known
Good move to insulate yourself from nuances of
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2325502/Map-shows-
wo...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2325502/Map-shows-worlds-
racist-countries-answers-surprise-you.html)

